# Thinking about a CAMS



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying a CAMS machine in the near future but have one burning question. I have been using Stone Cut Pro by DAS for a while and have a ton of designs that I have done in that. Is there an easy way I can take my existing .JOB files that I have created in SCP and convert them over where they will work in the Gem Master software that comes with the CAMS?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dtogs (Apr 1, 2007)

Contact Tom Moore at Strawberry Stitch Co for answers. 888-991-0707 Ext. 1


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm also looking into getting a machine but that's been my concern too. I use Oobling and I'm not AT ALL interested in learning a new software. No one will give me a straight answer on whether or not my hundreds of cdl files will work. I don't think it's as simple as exporting and importing.


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Krystle1981 said:


> I'm also looking into getting a machine but that's been my concern too. I use Oobling and I'm not AT ALL interested in learning a new software. No one will give me a straight answer on whether or not my hundreds of cdl files will work. I don't think it's as simple as exporting and importing.


That's exactly my worry Krystle


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

dhearn said:


> I'm thinking about buying a CAMS machine in the near future but have one burning question. I have been using Stone Cut Pro by DAS for a while and have a ton of designs that I have done in that. Is there an easy way I can take my existing .JOB files that I have created in SCP and convert them over where they will work in the Gem Master software that comes with the CAMS?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It can de done but takes a little work. No difficult just a few steps. DAS will explain it to you if you call them up. I believe they may even have a video. 

You can also bring it into Hot Fix Era and send to your cams if you have that software and driver. I came up with a way to convert in my hot fix era so you could always message me for info.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Do I have to have the hotfix era software in order to make the CAMS work?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Krystle,

You do not have to purchase HotFix Era to operate your CAMS, however, probably 50-60% of the folks purchasing machines from us this year have been opting for the upgrade. It simplifies the filling of rhinestone designs.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Don-ColDesi said:


> Hi Krystle,
> 
> You do not have to purchase HotFix Era to operate your CAMS, however, probably 50-60% of the folks purchasing machines from us this year have been opting for the upgrade. It simplifies the filling of rhinestone designs.


OK so spill the secret! For those of us considering a Cams how do we convert our existing workflow whether it being using Oobling, DAS software, CorelDRAW or others so that our designs can be run on the CAMS?...

I know I have lots of existing designs and already know how to design in CorelDRAW...

So what do we need to do to convert existing designs and if we choose to continue to design with our existing software programs to convert future designs so they can be ran on the CAMS?

Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually Kevin there is no secret. The first I have heard of a direct conversion for these files was in Dixie's post above. Perhaps she can chime in on how she is doing it. Our tech should be there next week to install her latest CAMS machine - perhaps he can provide me with some feedback after that trip.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

There is no secret and the answer is simple:

1.) You have to decide which software will "feed" your CAMS machine. The "native" CAMS software is GemMaster. The GemMaster creates YNG files but it can read Adobe Illustrator (AI) files too. So, you have to use the GemMaster with YNG files, or you have to convert your files to AI. It doesn't matter which software created the designs if you can CONVERT them to AI (version 7 or 8). This is the most cost effective solution because the GemMaster comes with the CAMS for "free".

2.) If you have a different software e.g. HotFix ERA you can feed the CAMS with that. In this case you have to use DSC files (if I remember correctly). The HotFix ERA can READ YNG files, so if you have GemMaster files you can use them. The disadvantage is that you have to BUY the HotFix ERA with the extra communication module. ($$$)

All in all, you have to decide about the main file format you will use with the CAMS machine, and you have to find a conversion path to get that format.


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

api said:


> There is no secret and the answer is simple:
> 
> 1.) You have to decide which software will "feed" your CAMS machine. The "native" CAMS software is GemMaster. The GemMaster creates YNG files but it can read Adobe Illustrator (AI) files too. So, you have to use the GemMaster with YNG files, or you have to convert your files to AI. It doesn't matter which software created the designs if you can CONVERT them to AI (version 7 or 8). This is the most cost effective solution because the GemMaster comes with the CAMS for "free".
> 
> ...


I guess as long as I can convert to .AI files and use them, then I'm good! That's easy!

Thanks!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

api said:


> There is no secret and the answer is simple:
> 
> The GemMaster creates YNG files but it can read Adobe Illustrator (AI) files too. So, you have to use the GemMaster with YNG files, or you have to convert your files to AI. It doesn't matter which software created the designs if you can CONVERT them to AI (version 7 or 8). This is the most cost effective solution because the GemMaster comes with the CAMS for "free".


I guess that was the question... If Gem Master can take an AI file with all the individual rhinestone dots and automatically convert it that's great news... I don't know that's how it actually works but if it does that would be great...

I guess that was the clarification we are looking for...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

dhearn said:


> I guess as long as I can convert to .AI files and use them, then I'm good! That's easy!
> 
> Thanks!


I like you, like the idea... But I would doubt that's how it actually works... My gut tells me there is more to it than opening an AI file and clicking a button to convert it.

If it actually works that way that would be great but I suspect there is a little more to it because I called and asked if that's how it's done and they didn't know and would get back with me... One would think this is a pretty common question and if it really was that simple to open an existing AI file and convert they would just say that as it's a pretty important selling tool I would think.

So we'll just have to wait for confirmation from someone who knows.

Kevin


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

There are 2 ways of opening an AI file in GemMaster:

1.) Open as a Vector Line. You will have vector lines in GemMaster and you will be able to TRACE them (populate them with stones). 

2.) Open as Stone Dots. If your AI file contains correct circles as stones, you can use the Stone Dot function. (The circle must be a "curve", cannot be an "object".) The GemMaster will recognize every single circle as a stone. It will choose the proper stone size, and it will set the stone color as well. The outline color of the circle will be the color of the stone.

Please note that in GemMaster, when you open a file, it says "All files" but it is NOT TRUE. The exception is the AI file format which is in the drop down menu: "Only Illustrator file". From here, you can open the AI files (ver.7 and 8 only!) in the 2 ways I mentioned above.


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

api said:


> 2.) Open as Stone Dots. If your AI file contains correct circles as stones, you can use the Stone Dot function. (The circle must be a "curve", cannot be an "object".) The GemMaster will recognize every single circle as a stone. It will choose the proper stone size, and it will set the stone color as well. The outline color of the circle will be the color of the stone.




Can you please elaborate on the sizes needed for "correct circles" for importing the AI file as dots? What size circle for an SS6 stone, an SS10 stone?

I never thought to expand my dots when I tried importing to GemMaster, therefore I just thought that was a non working option. 

Thanks!
Ray


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

With the expression of "correct circles" I meant high quality vector circles, not ellipsis shapes and not low resolution bitmap images. The GemMaster is very sensitive for the image quality of the circles. If it cannot recognize the circle, it gives some stupid (non relevant) error message. 

*Stone size:*

When you open the AI file, you get a window: "AI file Option" with the two options (*Stone Dot* and *Vector Line*) I mentioned earlier. (See attachment.)

If you choose *Vector Line*, there is nothing to set in this window, but if you choose *Stone Dot*, the lower part of the window comes into life: "Stone Size Setting"

Here you have two options again: "*Default*" and "*User Set*"

The *Default* is default stone size.  If it works OK, if not, you cannot do anything.

The "*User Set*" is more important because if you choose that, you can EDIT the table in the AI File Option window. In this table you can set the DIAMETER RANGE of the imported circles. The logic behind it is the following: _If the diameter of a *CIRCLE* is MORE THAN x millimeters but LESS THAN y millimeters, that circle will be converted into a z millimeters *STONE*._

Example: SS10 stone is 3 mm, so if the diameter of the circle is in between 2,51 mm and 3,26 mm, this circle will be recognized as an SS10 stone.

*IMPORTANT!*

*The GemMaster software is a crap.* It has a lot of errors. One of them is a TYPO inside this table:

*In the SS12 line, the default value should be 3,26 instead of 2,26.* If it is 2,26 the conversion is not working, because the diameter ranges are OVERLAPPING each other. If you import a 3 mm circle, it can be SS10 AND SS12 stone at the same time, so the software cannot work. If you use the User Set, don't forget to correct this typo.

Good luck...

Api


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

api said:


> With the expression of "correct circles" I meant high quality vector circles, not ellipsis shapes and not low resolution bitmap images. The GemMaster is very sensitive for the image quality of the circles. If it cannot recognize the circle, it gives some stupid (non relevant) error message.
> 
> *Stone size:*
> 
> ...


Thanks again for your time API. I still can't get this to work though. I've imported AI v.8 lines before with no problem, but never could get the dots to import.

I've been using AI CS3 to make my circles. I use the Shift key to constrain them to perfect circles. I then resize them (ex: 2.1mm), then I Expand them. I've tried using just fill, no stroke, just stroke, no fill, using both fill and stroke. I save as AI v.8, but I always get the import error in GemMaster.

Any clue as to what I may be doing wrong? What version of GM are you using? I have 2, 9F, 10, 0511 Could that be the problem?

TIA,

Ray


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

We tried to use the AI import function in GemMaster about a year ago, and now I remember, that we also had some issues with the native AI files coming from Illustrator. But if I use Corel X5 and export the file from there in AI, there is no problem with the GemMaster. Strange...

I don't know why, but as a last step before exporting into AI, I always use a macro in Corel X5 for replacing (unifying) the circles. It seems to make the conversion trouble free. 

I am not at my design computer now, so I don't know the exact version of my GemMaster, but tomorrow I will check it out. If you have Corel, try that, or try a v.7. Illustrator file instead of a v.8. 

Sorry, I don't know the real cause of the problem with the native Illustrator files. We had no time to investigate it. 

If there is no success, call the company ColDesi, maybe they know the answer...


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Our GemMaster version is: 2,9,10, (there is no F) and it CAN convert AI files coming from COREL X5.

If somebody finds out what is the difference between the native Illustrator AI files and the ones that Corel X5 exports as an AI, please let me know. 

Corel X5 AI works, Illustrator AI doesn't.


----------



## nate shirt (Apr 16, 2012)

you should try a semi automatic rhinestone setting machine and its less than $12K. It places 100 to 10,000 stones per 15 seconds.

rhinestone setting machine video by shineartusa - Photobucket


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

nate shirt said:


> you should try a semi automatic rhinestone setting machine and its less than $12K. It places 100 to 10,000 stones per 15 seconds.
> 
> rhinestone setting machine video by shineartusa - Photobucket


Interesting video but it leaves lots of questions unanswered...

How are the "molds" made? How much does the "mold" material cost and the machine to make the "molds"

And the bigger question... How does it work when there is more than one color?...

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

nate shirt said:


> you should try a semi automatic rhinestone setting machine and its less than $12K. It places 100 to 10,000 stones per 15 seconds.
> 
> rhinestone setting machine video by shineartusa - Photobucket


Looks very cool...but I too would like to know more info on the actual template material used and how the template is made. I'm assuming there would be a separate template cut for each color in the design????


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Api,
I have the same version of gemmaster that you have. I cannot figure out what the find overlap bar does. Do you know how it works? Also what does the edge draw do on the edit bar


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

I have no idea about the Overlap Bar. I have never used it. It is a new feature, came with the version 2.9.10. without any explanation.

The Edge Draw function is a little bit useful however. When you draw with stones, it creates small red squares at the start and end points of your cursor movement. If you revisit these points later, they turn into green, and you can continue drawing from that point. It is convenient sometimes.

Please note: 

1.) The first stone will be placed to the position of the green square.

2.) If your "Pileup" setting is "No drawing" you cannot use this function, because there would be a pileup on that starting point. You should use some other Pileup settings for this function.

3.) The Edge Draw function is switched off every time you change something in the edit bar, so make sure that it is still on before you start drawing a new object.

4.) Try using Edge Draw for creating rectangles with common corner stones. Or, try drawing concentric circles while Edge Draw is on. The common center of the circles will be the small red square of the first circle you draw. (I hope my explanation is understandable.)

So, play with Edge Draw, but don't forget to switch off the "No drawing" setting at Pileup.

Good luck...


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks for the edge draw tip. I'm new to gemmaster and I was hoping something like that exists but until you mentioned it, I never noticed that my edge draw sits on the bottom of the screen.

Also, I too couldnt get the native AI 8 files to work. I use coreldraw x5.

I do all my conversions in winpcsign, bring it into corel draw. I then replace all the circles via find and replace with a cheap/great little macro dizzy shaping and then export AI from coreldraw x5. works great!


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

You are welcome *ifusion*. The Edge Draw is somewhat useful, so it is better if you know about this function. 

Corel AI:

Same here. I am using Dizzy Shaping V.3. then AI export. It works every time.


----------



## DoingIt (Dec 17, 2012)

Does the HotFix Era from ColDesi work with the older Cams 1v 6p that generates 70 spm?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

DoingIt said:


> Does the HotFix Era from ColDesi work with the older Cams 1v 6p that generates 70 spm?


Hi Sandra,

Yes it does. Feel free to contact me if you have any specific questions.

Take care,


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Don-ColDesi said:


> Hi Sandra,
> 
> Yes it does. Feel free to contact me if you have any specific questions.
> 
> Take care,


Hi Don,

Do you provide your customers with the plug in for the HotFix Era to work with the CAMS?


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a Cam and I have the DAS software. DAS has training for your Cam. It's easy. It's easy. Don't purchase extra software. It will be a BIG waste of money. 2 extra clicks.


----------



## DoingIt (Dec 17, 2012)

jennjenn97 said:


> I have a Cam and I have the DAS software. DAS has training for your Cam. It's easy. It's easy. Don't purchase extra software. It will be a BIG waste of money. 2 extra clicks.


 
Where can i find this DAS software?


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Cams comes with gem master. I use winpc for design, I had it before the cams. All you need to do is figure out the export to GM and you are good to go.

If you don't have software, the hotfix could be right for you because it will run the cams, but if you already have a rhinestone software you don't have to buy additional software.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

lifestar said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> Do you provide your customers with the plug in for the HotFix Era to work with the CAMS?


Hi lifestar,

If you already have the HotFix Era for another machine then you can purchase the driver for the CAMS when you purchase the machine.

The HotFix Era software is basically two things - the design module and the output module. You purchase different output modules for the different machines you need to drive.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

DoingIt said:


> Where can i find this DAS software?


It's called Stone Cut Pro
Digital Art Solutions


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Don-ColDesi said:


> Hi lifestar,
> 
> If you already have the HotFix Era for another machine then you can purchase the driver for the CAMS when you purchase the machine.
> 
> ...


Hi Don... we own the machine and the software already. How much do you sell the module to your customers? Can you PM us.


----------

